# (LA) FT Fox Red



## HandyMan1 (Apr 2, 2008)

Cedar Ridge Rex De Mardi Gras.
DOB: Jan. 9,2006
OFA: Excellent
CNM: Clear
Dark Fox Red, 93 pds. Excellent Marker, Great Blinds, seeks water.
All the desire with brains
Sire: CFC CAFC Gahonks Aint He Handy (Dark Yellow)
Dam: CAFC TML's Light the Lamp (Black)

Rex is just three and here is is resume so far.
Derby, 1st and 3rd and 3 Jams (five trials total in Derby)
Qualifying, Canada 3rd, US 1st.
Open, Canada 1st
Qualified for 08 Canadian National Open, went 6 series
Qualified for 09 Canadian National Open
South Louisiana Field Trial, Amatuer 2nd


----------

